# LONG LONG TIME-vangie and anemia



## bett

hi guys-been a very long time. ok, eli my frenchie is raw fed from haretoday. came to me from breeder raw fed. vangie, my almost 9 yr old lab has a VERY sensitive gut, probably irritable bowel, a bit of colitis and with the help of an internist, basically under control. when she pukes, (sorry) it's like a tsunami. 
here's what we are up to-found a hematoma sun. bloods ok, a bit low and today was to be the surgery. i get a call from the vet that there is "a fly in the ointment" as she was anemic, gums pale and first doing X-ray, and maybe sonogram, as he suspected a bleeding tumor. meanwhile im sitting in ortho doc for my ankle (yes, still the ankle stuff) and i thought i might kill myself right then and there. good news. NO TUMOR. better news. nick is a butcher. bringing home liver, i have organic eggs, and sardines packed in water. 
now i am not usually queasy about feeding raw but liver can kind of do it to me but, i will do it. already spoke to my chinese herb guy in ca. (pawhealer) and found i have some pills in the house from before that i can use as well, along with vitamin c, and b12. i'm skipping the b12 for now but will try the liver , sardines and egg.
anyone else feed raw iiver (without gagging)? 
and yes, i know she needs bone or calcium besides the egg shells and have the powdered calcium and can get sardines fresh with the little bones. god save me.
if you like, my personal email is [email protected]

thanks in advance for any assistance.
betty


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Hey bett! It has been awhile! Sounds like things have been both good and bad for you. 

As far as liver, it hasn't ever bothered me, even still warm, straight from the animal. 

Glad to to see you again! Stick around!


----------

